# Carb problem solved, Who needs an ultrasonic cleaner!



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tomorrow there is impending mix of rain and snow or 6"-8" snow with possibility of 12" in Trenton NJ.

So I started 2 snowblowers, 9hp & 10hp Tecumseh, pleasant when they start up, the 10hp always seem to start more readily, even by hand. In 2017 & 2016 they both got the Berryman Chem-Dip Carburetor and Parts Cleaner soak and ultrasonic cleaner treatment.

A 3rd, 10hp Tecumseh, wouldn't start, only would start with ether but kept dying. I had filled the empty plastic gas tank but evidently there was just a little old gas with some water left in the bowl because of the lack of a push drain. I drained the bowl by loosening the high speed jet, still wouldn't start. This got the "treatment" in February 2016. But since I have no place to keep my equipment other than outside under a tarp, I expect a yearly problem. I removed the carb, took it apart, found the problem, while it was apart, I shot carb cleaner up the low speed jet, main jet, and fuel inlet valve holes. The problem was the high speed jet (the bottom jet) had just the slightest bit of water corrosion residue. I used steel wool on the jet. Put it back together and satisfied it would start. Then afraid. Then hesitant when it started because it was running a little rough. Then relieved when it kept running so smoothly. Ran it through the gears, filled it with gas, moved it to the patio right outside the sliding door ready for me to slip out for the impending snow.

The problem was just a little water residue or "corrosion" on the high speed jet. I probably didn't need to remove the carb, just the high speed jet, but it wasn't snowing yet and I didn't want a problem tomorrow. I had the time, the temps were comfortable to work in.

So who needs an ultrasonic cleaner to clean a carb and get a snowblower running! LOL


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'll just send you my carbs


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I got a HS928 started today that the owner hasn't been able to start in 3 years and took it to two other people to try to get it running.

the carb was a mess, corrosion , brown stuff in the bowl and in the side thingy. can't remember the name of it. took some time and patience but i cleaned it all out, ran wires thru the holes, cleaned the corrosion , and then used compressed air.( after carb cleaner )

added new gas treated with stable and some seafoam.

it started but ran a little rough at first and i could not put the throttle on fast or else it would almost stall. so i put it on slow and let it run for about 15 minutes and then tried fast throttle. it worked fine. gave it a thorough work out at all different speeds. then shut it off and restarted about 5-6 times.

no problems. so i guess this neophyte got lucky this time. owner was astounded and i just shrugged.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just curious....with all the time you had to put in to it..... would it have been cheaper to buy a new aftermarket carb?


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

ultrasonic cleaner was the most used tool in our old shop. it's a life saver. 
as to replacing the carb being easier, yes it is esp with all these made in china clones being so cheap, 

yet it's a day before a storm .one finds the motor won't start, you find you have a gummed up/dirty carb, ebay or amazon will take a few days to get one to you, chances are high and with you, that the gaskets can be reused . a 4 buck can of carb cleaner, a old set of guitar strings or welding tip cleaners . clean it up, flush it out, and back to running, order a new carb latter and make the machine ready again after you really need it .

IMM it's a matter of the word NOW! who can wait for a replacement to arrive when you need now. not a week latter,

another is don't leave the spare gas can on the floor.elevate it like a battery, cold floors help make condensation in the can which being heavier than gasoline comes out of the can first. way to many machines came into my old shop, whose owners said i just filled it, now it won't start, bingo H2O in the can from poorly stored gas.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Just curious....with all the time you had to put in to it..... would it have been cheaper to buy a new aftermarket carb?


Some would especially if they are unfamiliar with the inner workings and how a carb works. This was simple, whether replaced with a Chinese carb, the removal and replacement time is the same. This was just a matter of a few more minutes to unscrew the two jets, look at them, clean one jet with fine steel wool; with the high speed jet removed, the fuel bowl just popped off to look inside at that, then seconds to spray a carb cleaner in the holes.

I prefer not to use the Chinese carbs as the finish, inside and out, it's not as good as the original thus deteriorates when exposed to the weather and water in the gas.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i'll just send you my carbs


I know you are being politely sarcastic and that's ok. Were you referring sarcastically to sending your carbs to me for cleaning to be sent back to you? Because this gives me a thought and I will post this, if you have a selection of carbs, several, I would pay for the postage for you to send them to me, not to get back to you, I would clean them in my ultrasonic cleaner, ready to be put on when needed. So I would have a bunch of spares.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have spare carbs on the shelf, but also have a spare snow blower lol 
No you really don’t NEED a ultrasonic but when your going through a machine I just toss carb parts in and work on the rest of the machine, when I’m done doing what ever I worked on I put the carb back together and all is good and no time taken cleaning the carb by hand.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Just curious....with all the time you had to put in to it..... would it have been cheaper to buy a new aftermarket carb?


are u asking me or jlawrence? . you are right , it would be easier to put a new $12 carb on it. The original Honda carbs are much better made that the aftermarkets although I have not seen too much difference performance wise. I have very limited experience with them. The biigest complaint I have with the aftermarket is that you have to leave the choke on a little to prevent hunting ( 3 carbs I have done ) but i noticed after awhile ( break in?? ) that goes away.

I like to go thru a Honda carb for the challenge. Yes. it takes time but I get some satisfaction out of getting a Honda going when others could not. Plus i can't stand waste.

When i need a blower to work fast, I'll throw an aftermarket carb on to get it going. When I have the time , I will go thru the OEM carb and then throw it back on.

crazy? ya, I'm a little obsessive about it.

my father was an aircraft mechanic for 30 years and his favorite saying was " if you going to do anything, then do it right " and he had plaques from the civil service for his outstanding performance that he gave me before he passed. I put them up in the garage to remind me to do things right.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with everything you said. I am the same way with all of this. Honda carbs, hate waste, need a blower now throw a Chinese carb on, the challenge, the satisfaction, obsessive, can't stand sloppy or incomplete work.



orangputeh said:


> you are right, it would be easier to put a new $12 carb on it. The original Honda carbs are much better made that the aftermarkets although I have not seen too much difference performance wise. I have very limited experience with them. The biigest complaint I have with the aftermarket is that you have to leave the choke on a little to prevent hunting ( 3 carbs I have done ) but i noticed after awhile ( break in?? ) that goes away.
> 
> I like to go thru a Honda carb for the challenge. Yes. it takes time but I get some satisfaction out of getting a Honda going when others could not. Plus i can't stand waste.
> 
> ...


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I always have 3 small block Tec Chinese carbs and 3 medium block carbs on hand......if wiping the bowl and reaming the main jet doesn't cure the problem, I swap it out.I save all the swapped carbs for either cleaning later, parts, or emergency fixes when my stock of carbs is depleted, and the boat from China is slow. I've got 3 carbs on order now for 4 months...still haven't showed....I'm done with the 8 dollar ones and will stick with the 12 dollars specials......


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

with the cost of chinese clones being so low i have a bunch of spares now.

are these clones set up for lawnmowers or machines at sea level? just wondering since the ones i get surge a little and i have to put the choke slightly on. they seem to run better after a little break in time running. why would that be?

would i have to put a bigger main jet in? the clones i got that work really well were for HS55 and hs 724. the ones that surge or hunt has been for the gx270 and gx340. I put a clone on my hs1128 and i just couldn't get it dialed in right so took the OEM carb and took the time to thoroughly clean it out and put it back and it worked fine.

i put one on a hs80 and it works really well but i still have to put just a slight choke on it for run correctly.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> I always have 3 small block Tec Chinese carbs and 3 medium block carbs on hand......if wiping the bowl and reaming the main jet doesn't cure the problem, I swap it out.I save all the swapped carbs for either cleaning later, parts, or emergency fixes when my stock of carbs is depleted, and the boat from China is slow. I've got 3 carbs on order now for 4 months...still haven't showed....I'm done with the 8 dollar ones and will stick with the 12 dollars specials......


that's funny. I use my 8 dollar one for a paperweight. otherwise worthless. the 12 dollar ones I got from Everest parts work pretty good. 

What do you use to lube the throttle and choke plate and the gas on/off switch to make them move easier?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

if ordering chinese carbs, Order the adjustable ones any you completely eliminate that hunting issue.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> that's funny. I use my 8 dollar one for a paperweight. otherwise worthless. the 12 dollar ones I got from Everest parts work pretty good.
> 
> What do you use to lube the throttle and choke plate and the gas on/off switch to make them move easier?


Orange - Do you have a link for the Everest Parts carb? I'd like to get one as a backup for when and if the OEM carb fails for good.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Repair vs replace?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dannoman said:


> Orange - Do you have a link for the Everest Parts carb? I'd like to get one as a backup for when and if the OEM carb fails for good.


on amazon just search 'everest parts supplies' for all their listings or you can search for a specific carb like honda gx270 parts or carb and then you will see the everest listing usually on first page. they also sell on ebay.

i have bought gas tanks , carbs , and other parts from them. they ship very fast.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dbert said:


> Repair vs replace?


send the honda ones to me. i'll pay a dollar a pound plus shipping.:angel:


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks Orange.
This should do the trick...

https://www.amazon.com/Carburetor-Snowblowers-Generators-Shredders-Splitters/dp/B01MR7VOOH/ref=sr_1_6?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1520485954&sr=1-6&keywords=everest+parts+supplies+tecumseh+carb


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> The original Honda carbs are much better made that the aftermarkets although I have not seen too much difference performance wise. I have very limited experience with them. The biigest complaint I have with the aftermarket is that you have to leave the choke on a little to prevent hunting ( 3 carbs I have done ) but i noticed after awhile ( break in?? ) that goes away.


Now, some folk don't like my habit of replying to old threads, but you dropped a nugget of valuable information here!
The fellow I bought the HS622 last week told me he had put a new carburetor on it. The unit was doing exactly this and it does seem to get better with continued operation.
Can't imagine what has to break-in, but saved me from considering having to invest more time with the carb.


----------

